# 1983 Ford 555A main wire harness rear connector



## Scotty G (Mar 10, 2020)

As a new member of the tractor forum, I thank you for the warm welcome and look forward to working with you all in resolving the problem I am having. I recently acquired my first backhoe and all was well until some electrical problems started cropping up.The rear main wire harness in the cab of the tractor has fallen apart with broken plastic connector pieces. I am assuming that someone overtightened the mounting bolt and in return broke this connector. It seems that the front connector is fine other than needing a good cleaning of the contacts. I need to replace this male connector but I am getting nowhere and don't know where to look for this part. I would appreciate any input as to where to find a possible replacement part to remedy this situation. If a direct replacement (which would be the easiest way) is not possible, what would be an alternative? I have included some pics of the machine and of the broken connector along with the repair manual replacement part number and even a nice picture of a complete wiring harness I found online. perhaps a complete harness would be easier to find? Any help is extremely appreciated. Hate to see my machine sitting there unusable. Thanks in advance. Scotty































































G.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I would doubt the broken plastic piece will be available anywhere. It doesn't look like any of the wires or terminals suffered much (or any) damage. You have the diagrams telling you which wire goes where. I would simply finish breaking off the plastic exposing the separate wires. Get some heat shrink tubing and cover each wire terminal individually then plug them into their respective places. Find or fabricate something to use for a cover over the connection. Something you can fasten with a couple sheet metal screws, that offers some protection from bumping or kicking the package. Maybe a clamp or anchor of some sort to stabilize the harness against the firewall/panel to prevent the harness movement from affecting the connections.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

That is a nice tractor.

The connectors are something like cinch, jones or plessey connectors.
I would replace the connectors, with sturdy metal housing heavy duty connectors.
It may seem overkill, but you never will have any problems in the future. Besides, if you choose one with screw terminals, you do not need to work with crimping or soldering. You will have to make some changes on the firewall, probably just put a sheet metal plate with a hole for the harness and the mounting screws over the old hole.
Search for "HDC connector 24 pins/poles" or "Heavy duty connector 24 pins/poles".

I suppose you are in North America, and I do not know a thing about good vendors over there. This site has very good search functions and information, and you can explore the types:
https://www.tme.com/us/en-us/katalog/hdc-connectors_113616/

Make sure you have the "Number of pins" option ticked under "add/remove filters". That way you can choose parts only for your 24 pin connector. You can buy parts individually, but it is more convenient to buy a kit. Here are two examples:
https://www.tme.com/us/en-us/detail...ctors/phoenix-contact/hc-kit-b24-r02-1409752/
https://www.tme.com/us/en-us/details/mx-93603-0090/gwconnect-connectors/molex/93603-0090/

These type of connectors are common on industrial machines. Maybe you have a scrapyard nearby and can find what you want?

Or, you can go chinese:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...313&_nkw=Heavy+duty+connector+24+pin&_sacat=0


----------



## Scotty G (Mar 10, 2020)

Fedup said:


> I would doubt the broken plastic piece will be available anywhere. It doesn't look like any of the wires or terminals suffered much (or any) damage. You have the diagrams telling you which wire goes where. I would simply finish breaking off the plastic exposing the separate wires. Get some heat shrink tubing and cover each wire terminal individually then plug them into their respective places. Find or fabricate something to use for a cover over the connection. Something you can fasten with a couple sheet metal screws, that offers some protection from bumping or kicking the package. Maybe a clamp or anchor of some sort to stabilize the harness against the firewall/panel to prevent the harness movement from affecting the connections.


Thanks, I actually thought of this initially but then thought perhaps I could do better with a connector of some sort. This would be the fastest easiest way if I can fashion some kind of strap and boot. Thanks again.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I like Fedup's and Hacke's solutions better, but I have an old Kubota that has some corroded and burned out connections within connector plugs. What I have done is cut individual wires off the male and female connectors and spliced them together using a regular electrician's wire nut. These repairs have lasted five years, and are still working fine.


----------



## Scotty G (Mar 10, 2020)

BigT said:


> I like Fedup's and Hacke's solutions better, but I have an old Kubota that has some corroded and burned out connections within connector plugs. What I have done is cut individual wires off the male and female connectors and spliced them together using a regular electrician's wire nut. These repairs have lasted five years, and are still working fine.


That would be an even simpler fix! I'm just wondering if I would ever need to "unplug" these wires for anything. Thanks


----------



## Scotty G (Mar 10, 2020)

Hacke said:


> That is a nice tractor.
> 
> The connectors are something like cinch, jones or plessey connectors.
> I would replace the connectors, with sturdy metal housing heavy duty connectors.
> ...


Thanks Hacke, I checked out the TME site. It was a bit confusing at first to figure out the jargon used for specific items but I eventually figured it out. I settled on a Weidmüller kit screw type 24 pins. I never thought to look at industrial connectors and was wasting my time on automotive connectors. You're a great source of information. I will wait to order just to see if anyone comes through with an actual OEM scrap used connector. Fingers crossed. Thanks again for your reply. Scotty


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I think it is a good choice. They are easy to install, and you do not need to worry about the green frosting anymore.

Just check the dimensions of the gland (the harness intake "nut"). It has to have an opening big enough for your harness.


----------



## Scotty G (Mar 10, 2020)

I see that. Thanks again.


----------



## kjcharon (6 mo ago)

I have the same tractor and have been searching everywhere to find people with some answers. Ive been trying to find a wiring harness for the tractor. Im trying to just refresh the whole machine. It sat for a year or so while my fathers estate was dealt with. One day, turning the key did nothing. No click, no attempt to start. Ive replaced the battery and that died (i believe something is pulling power even when its off). Replaced the ignition switch and that did nothing. Going to replace spark plugs and redo the wiring to see if that does the trick. 
Moral of the story, best bet on finding a wiring harness? 
I looked at steiner, and they dont have much as far as the 555 goes on their website.


----------

